# Kessil spectral controller worth it?



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I'm contemplating getting a spectral controller for my 160we but I'm not sure if it's just for convenience or if it actually benefits the corals health. I have it on a wemo switch right now and it's on for 10 hours a day. Curious to hear what you Kessil guys(or gals) think.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you just want the on/off function, then stick with the WeMo. 

The controller is fine but controls, IIRC, 6 points throughout a 24hr period for "color" and intensity. Also, if you like to "know" the % of color and intensity, it's a handy gadget to trouble shoot if you run into light related problems.

If all is going well, don't fix what ain't broke.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Just curious for those who have this, I have been using my Apex to control my Kessils (2xA360) for years - I use them with T5's. With the Apex - you can't use it to simulate moonlighting because the light clips out at below 30%. Can you do moonlighting setting (5-20%) with this controller.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You can do "moonlight" @5% but the spread is pretty broad and brighter with a Kessil and not the typical "moonlight" cast we are accustomed to seeing with a narrow point source of a single LED diode.

Shimmer is still insane with a Kessil


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

My Kessil 160 is still quite bright even on the lowest intensity and as blue as it goes. I'm just turning the knob until it kicks on. Not really what I would call a moonlight as it is pretty bright. Regarding the shimmer, I find it's almost too much and I am thinking about either going back to halide or possibly trying a radion.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

wtac said:


> You can do "moonlight" @5% but the spread is pretty broad and brighter with a Kessil and not the typical "moonlight" cast we are accustomed to seeing with a narrow point source of a single LED diode.
> 
> Shimmer is still insane with a Kessil


thanks . . . . . . .


----------



## skim (Apr 21, 2014)

Kessil does not recommend using as Moonlight as even at 5% it is too bright for that effect.


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Just a thought for moonlights w/ Kessil

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=154577


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a tetra clip on led light that clips on to the inner lip of the aquarium. Got it from pet smart. You can select the color you want so i have mine on blue.. its a bit bright for moon light but it was cheap and waterproof. Ill take a pic if interested in seeing it.


----------

